
On Compassion - zarathustreal
https://pastebin.com/g52BwGSN
======
easystandout
I don't see an easy way to discuss this without ruining others' perception of
me. It's more important to me that I maintain positive relationships in my
time here in this life than that I consider questions like these. __hence the
throwaway

~~~
zarathustreal
Understandable. If you're grappling with the concepts (regardless of whether
you're sharing your opinion) that is a good thing to me. Being able to think
without the influence of fear is one of the most important abilities to
practice in my opinion. Fear keeps the individual alive, but it is self-
serving by nature. When considering more than oneself it is important to
consider more than one's feelings. Thanks for your time.

